# WD40 on hooves?



## Twister rox (Sep 3, 2011)

I recently saw someone spray WD40 on their horse's hooves after they had just got done being trimmed. I have never seen or heard of this before. What is the purpose?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll be they are just trying to make the hooves shiny yet not have things stick to them. I wouldn't do it. Use an actual polish and then remove it after a show. I wouldn't want WD40 to be absorbed in any way by my horse.


----------



## Twister rox (Sep 3, 2011)

There was no show. We only do trail riding. When the hooves were done being trimmed, she sprayed the WD40 and then turned them out to pasture. I wouldn't want the oil on the hooves but I really didn't know if there was a good purpose for it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmmm... sounds like a twisted way of trying to be nice to the hooves. Maybe she thinks it's a good topical conditioner. NOT! 

I guess you could ask her.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Someone probably told her she should put oil on their hooves and she did.....!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Wd40 contains one of the same ingredients that DMSO does and with long term use can cause a build up over the horses preventing them to see and it cannot be corrected via surgery. Same thing goes for people because wd40 works wonders for people with arthritis but once again it cause a film over the eye cannot be corrected. So, yes it can have permanent long term affects that are not worth the risk. Wd40 can help when there is pain involved with the coffin bone. I actually went to a seminar in our area about wd40 and medicinal uses.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

TooSexy -- interesting. I didn't know WD40 and DMSO had any similarities. I have always found DMSO a scarey thing and refuse to use it. Even when my vet recommended it. I found another way instead. Just the idea of these chemicals getting into the body seems soooo wrong.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Look at the back of dmso and it will give you no usage directions whatsoever. It is a use at your own risk chemical because the company does not want to be held reliable for the side affects. Yes it works good especially on bowed or pulled tendons but to long of exposure has serious risks. Also if you have ever noticed you can apply it one day and your horse is fine and then the next day your horse may act like he is standing in a fire and acting crazy when you apply it. I have applied it to my arm one day and then the day after, the second day it felt like pouring alcohol on an open wound. It works but I would much rather apply a safety topical three times a day then deal with its side effects. Wd40 works great on arthritis but is has the same permanent side affects. Some horses will never develop them. But its not worth the risk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I've used DMSO on myself and two horses with bowed tendons in the past. If you are the least bit wet when you apply it, it burns like sixty - there's something in the chemical that reacts with water to create heat. Boy, does it. 

Didn't know about the side effects on the eyes, though - will have to check that out!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I will see if I can't find the review on DMSO. It used to be online awhile back but I can't remember the sight


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Dimethyl sulphoxide (DMSO) - Page 1

Read under precautions


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

The Use of DMSO in Horses

Here is another one


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

DMSO is also considered to be deleterious if applied to fabric, plastic, etc so why put it on your horses skin?! The absorption of the chemicals through the lungs is bad enough.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

WD-40 is a "Water Dispersant" (hence WD) maybe the pasture is wet and she doesn't want the hooves to get too moist??? Just thinkin' here....


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

I guess I need to look more up on the human version of DMSO, because it's what means me walking often times, due to a bad leg.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

DMSO has majority of the same affect as it does in humans, dogs, cattle, equines, etc. It works there isno doubt about it, but there are risks and the DMSO website denies theses side affect but there are reported cases. Hense why DMSO will not tell you how to use it properly. You use it at your own risk because i believe I am quoting it correctly " approved for neurological and brain surgeries " with unknown side affects


----------

